# Looking for business opportunities in Thailand



## Dereko

Hi 

New member, m 44 from Uk living in Bangkok
20 yrs experience in construction, looking for construction management work in Thailand. 
Also looking to invest in a redevelopment/new build project, preferably apartments/accommodation.
Anyone with similar interests or opportunities please contact me.


----------



## Tavach

Dereko said:


> Hi
> 
> New member, m 44 from Uk living in Bangkok
> 20 yrs experience in construction, looking for construction management work in Thailand.
> Also looking to invest in a redevelopment/new build project, preferably apartments/accommodation.
> Anyone with similar interests or opportunities please contact me.




my post was deleted because it seem like advertisement.
We can talk about my hotel business.

I'm Tavach


----------



## Dereko

*Hotel*



Tavach said:


> my post was deleted because it seem like advertisement.
> We can talk about my hotel business.
> 
> I'm Tavach


Hi
Thanks for that but I think the price is a bit out of my league.
Looking more for redevelopment opportunities

Thanks

Derek


----------



## Dereko

Dave0 said:


> There are a few beat up buildings in the soi where my Guesthouse is, the area is really booming and renovating these shop houses will be a good investment.
> I have 3 buildings and 18 rooms and always full right through low season and high season I could sell 100 rooms.
> The reason I have ot taken them on is work load I have already but buy them, do them up and sell or rent, I could even manage the rooms for you through my website.


Do you have any more information Ie. location , pictures etc?

Thanks 

Derek


----------



## xabiaxica

Dereko said:


> Do you have any more information Ie. location , pictures etc?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Derek


please take any further discussions to Private Message


----------



## Dereko

xabiachica said:


> please take any further discussions to Private Message


Ok but how do I do that?
Sorry but have just joined , need a bit of guidance!


----------



## xabiaxica

Dereko said:


> Ok but how do I do that?
> Sorry but have just joined , need a bit of guidance!


access to the PM system should be activated for you fairly soon - certainly within the next hour or so, if it isn't already working

click on the name of the poster you wish to message & select 'send private message' & then just follow the instructions


make sure that in UserCP under 'edit options' you have Private Messaging enabled


----------



## Dave0

Dereko said:


> Do you have any more information Ie. location , pictures etc?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Derek


The location is soi Chaiyapoon off soi Bauhkao, no pix sorry.


----------



## xabiaxica

Dave0 said:


> The location is soi Chaiyapoon off soi Bauhkao, no pix sorry.


please use PM facility


----------



## philobert

please be open to information exchange.

that's what his deal-e-o is about...

right?


phil


----------



## chenven

*Construction Opportunity*

I am a new memebr as well and am interested in any opportunity in Thailand in construction management / property development domain.

Would appreciate any leads/info..

Thanks,
Chen



Dereko said:


> Hi
> 
> New member, m 44 from Uk living in Bangkok
> 20 yrs experience in construction, looking for construction management work in Thailand.
> Also looking to invest in a redevelopment/new build project, preferably apartments/accommodation.
> Anyone with similar interests or opportunities please contact me.


----------

